# Sony a5100 50mbps video data rate for $599



## pablo (Aug 18, 2014)

This is the kind of trickle down I like.

Will we see higher bitrates and choice of gop patterns in next rebels? Canon have the video dslr market... Sony are very interesting, and well priced....


----------

